# Need help with platies!



## CallmeAustin (Jul 10, 2012)

They are pooping white/clearish. I know this could be a internal parasite but the poop isn't bubble looking or thin, it looks like normal poop except white/clear. What could this be? I'm feeding them top fin tropical flakes, however they sometimes steal a top fin betta color enchancing pellet.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Are they females? Females tend to re-absorb unused eggs, and that is what white poop can be as - sorta like our female bettas


----------



## CallmeAustin (Jul 10, 2012)

I haven't been really able to tell. Is there a picture that has the difference between a male and female platy? I think they're both the same gender, but one is smaller and darker so I always thought that was the female and they both have white poop.

EDIT:

Using this picture:









I think they're both females. But they've pooped 3 or 4 times and each time it looks white or clear and it's long and sometimes it has some specks of color in it which I'm hoping is the food.
You can sort of see one of the back tails in this picture








And in this one








Do they look like females to you? Do they red absorb babies that many times?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The male should have a "vent" and female should have a "fan"


male: http://www.google.ca/imgres?um=1&hl...w=143&start=0&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:81

female: http://www.google.ca/imgres?um=1&hl...w=170&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:85

see the fin closest to the caudal on the bottom? Because they are livebearing, the male has the "tube" to stick her with :lol: nicely saying lol.


I will say though I never found it odd for fish to have white poo...if it were stringy, broken up, clear in some parts...I'd worry.


----------



## CallmeAustin (Jul 10, 2012)

So I'm pretty sure they are both female then, but do they re absorb eggs several times that look like long white poops?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Both are female.

How often do they poop? I mean...3 times a day VS...? They do reabsorb the eggs, not sure how often though (usually when there is no male present they reabsorb them)

How long has their poop been white? Have they been eating okay? Losing weight? Less active?


----------



## CallmeAustin (Jul 10, 2012)

I just got them on Sunday, they poop atleast twice a day, and it's usually white. They eat most of the food, and they seem pretty active. It doesn't seem they are losing weight.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They could also be adjusting to the new foods. I'd keep an eye on them, if it doesn't change, gets worse, etc you'll need to treat the whole tank.


----------



## CallmeAustin (Jul 10, 2012)

I ended up soaking some flakes in minced garlic and water. One platy had some green in her poop which I would take as a good sign because I had been giving them green flakes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's good =D The juice from minced garlic is awesome to use - it does help their immune system.


----------

